# "bug report" issues



## JMZ (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, all ...

I tried submitting a bug report today, but it didn't act as I anticipated:

1. I pressed the voice button (right center button on steering wheel)
2. I said "bug report" and started describing the issue, and what I was saying started appearing on the display.
3. After a few seconds, though, and while I was still speaking, it displayed a message thanking me for my feedback. I didn't even get to fully describe the issue. In the 4-5 seconds it was listening to me, I didn't even get to basically describe it.

My M3 is still running 2018.18.13 *sigh*, so i'm wondering: Do later versions do this any better? How does one submit a bug report when the in-car system doesn't work?

Regards,

John


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Same experience here on 21.9 — you don’t get enough time to describe the issue.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I always thought that what it does is take a "capture" of the system, the screens, the status of the car, etc. and sends that data. I wasn't aware I could describe the bug in detail. Does one have to depress and then HOLD the right scroll wheel and continue to hold it after saying "bug report?"


----------



## JMZ (Jun 5, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> I always thought that what it does is take a "capture" of the system, the screens, the status of the car, etc. and sends that data. I wasn't aware I could describe the bug in detail. Does one have to depress and then HOLD the right scroll wheel and continue to hold it after saying "bug report?"


The instructions given, though, are to describe the issue after saying "bug report". Holding the button doesn't provide any more time past the 5 seconds or so given, 5 seconds is often nowhere near long enough to do describe the issue, and while a capture of system state / logs / etc. can provide context wrt the actual issue, it can't specify what the actual issue the user experienced was.

Regards,

John


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

FYI I talked to my Mobile Service Coordinator about this and he said that its "great" that I'm using that, but recommended I also keep track of the date/time in a notebook (paper?! so 2000) so when I call in I can refer to each.

He said that the "bug report" audio clips sometimes go into a void......


----------



## HedonismBot (Oct 20, 2016)

If the bug report function isn't working as intended you should bug report.... oh nvm.


----------

